# Got any shiny 5th gen pokes?



## KlopiTackle (Mar 29, 2011)

I caught a shiny boldore last night!


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2011)

No

GOD DAMN THE STUPID POST LENGTH LIMIT!!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 29, 2011)

Though I was like...OMG!
When I saw it!
I was trying to get a deino.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2011)

Random


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope, sadly. :c


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 29, 2011)

shiny ducklett found while EVing for HP.

be jelly.  BJ


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope, but I have traded over some.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

I have two shinys on Platinum and one on Diamond, but I don't even have Black/White yet...getting it soon.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 29, 2011)

Kyurem for Shiny?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 29, 2011)

Shiny lvl. 100 Braviary
Tis it.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not big on shiny pokemon. 
Also, no, I don't have any.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 29, 2011)

How do you "hunt" for shinies in this game, anyway.

I know you could in Gen IV, but this Gen?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

I only got a shiny geodude on Platinum.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

On Platinum I have a shiny Girantina and shiny Marill.
On Diamond I have a shiny A Unknown


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 29, 2011)

I've seen 2 (3, actually, if you count trading back and fourth a Snivy and Tepig)

This one uncatchable due to recording reasons.

This one obtained after hatching over 500 eggs using the Masuda Method. It's on my second team that I created not long ago.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 30, 2011)

masuda method?


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah what's the Masuda method? I've never heard of it...


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 30, 2011)

*Masuda Method*

The Masuda Method raises your chances of hatching a Shiny. Basically, finding a wild, or hatching a shiny Pokemon (Not using the method) are 1 in 8192.

To do the Masuda Method, you need to breed two Pokemon from different regions, for example, I breed an English Tepig with a Japanese Ditto. That raises my chances of getting a shiny from 1 in 8192 to 1 in 1365.3. However, the odds of finding a shiny in the 4th (and possibly 1st to 3rd) generations using the Masuda Method are 1 in 2048.

EDIT: There's more info if you look it up at Serebii.net


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 30, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> The Masuda Method raises your chances of hatching a Shiny. Basically, finding a wild, or hatching a shiny Pokemon is 1 and 8192.
> 
> To do the Masuda Method, you need to breed two Pokemon from different regions, for example, I breed an English Tepig with a Japanese Ditto. That raises my chances of getting a shiny from 1 in 8192 to 1 in 1365.3. However, the odds of finding a shiny in the 4th (and possibly 1st to 3rd) generations using the Masuda Method are 1 in 2048.


 
That's still very low.

Even the Poke Radar is faster and easier. No hassle, no waiting, no surprise (because if it's not a shiny, you won't be sad since you know if it's a shiny or not, unlike the Masuda Method), a higher chance of getting a shiny, and you don't have to take the time to find what you need (in this case, a Pokemon from a foreign game, because not everyone has access to the internet or real life friends that have foreign Pokemon), but everyone who has the Gen IV games has access to the Poke Radar.

Too bad they removed it from the Gen V games.

Is there a good method to get shinies other than the Masuda method in the Gen V games?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 30, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> That's still very low.
> 
> Even the Poke Radar is faster and easier. No hassle, no waiting, no surprise (because if it's not a shiny, you won't be sad since you know if it's a shiny or not, unlike the Masuda Method), a higher chance of getting a shiny, and you don't have to take the time to find what you need (in this case, a Pokemon from a foreign game, because not everyone has access to the internet or real life friends that have foreign Pokemon), but everyone who has the Gen IV games has access to the Poke Radar.
> 
> ...


 
Sadly, the Masuda Method is the only "easy" way of obtaining a Shiny on the 5th Gen. I was also told 1 in 1365.3 is a higher chance then finding a shiny using the Poke Radar. Not only am I lucky getting a Shiny Tepig, but I'm also lucky that it's nature lowers Special Attack and raises Special Defence. Totally perfect on my secondary team.

EDIT: One thing I forgot to mention about the 5th Gen Shinies. Once you encounter one, or even obtain one, you can set it as a default image in the Pokedex. Now when I scroll through my Pokedex, I'll be seeing a shiny Tepig instead of a normal one.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 30, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Sadly, the Masuda Method is the only "easy" way of obtaining a Shiny on the 5th Gen. I was also told 1 in 1365.3 is a higher chance then finding a shiny using the Poke Radar. Not only am I lucky getting a Shiny Tepig, but I'm also lucky that it's nature lowers Special Attack and raises Special Defence. Totally perfect on my secondary team.
> 
> EDIT: One thing I forgot to mention about the 5th Gen Shinies. Once you encounter one, or even obtain one, you can set it as a default image in the Pokedex. Now when I scroll through my Pokedex, I'll be seeing a shiny Tepig instead of a normal one.


 
After chaining 40 in the Poke Radar, all Pokemon chained after that has a 1 in 200 chance of being shiny.

Nintendo doesn't want us getting the easy way out, huh?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 30, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> After chaining 40 in the Poke Radar, all Pokemon chained after that has a 1 in 200 chance of being shiny.
> 
> Nintendo doesn't want us getting the easy way out, huh?


 
Don't forget. There will be times the chain will break, and you will have to go through 40 Pokemon again, so it also makes it frustrating and difficult. Buuuuuut, that may only be me, since I fail at chaining.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 30, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Don't forget. There will be times the chain will break, and you will have to go through 40 Pokemon again, so it also makes it frustrating and difficult. Buuuuuut, that may only be me, since I fail at chaining.


 
Max Repels. Lots of them.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 30, 2011)

Shiny Ferroseed, now Ferrothorn... Those are awesome Pokemon, they're really good against dark and ghost type Pokemon.


My main Pokemon actually, and It was the first Ferroseed I ever ran into to. Kinda strange though... cause on gpx the first one I hatched was also shiny, but I got that before I got it on Black.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2011)

None yet, but I plan on hunting for a shiny Joltik. After that, no clue.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 30, 2011)

Tom said:


> None yet, but I plan on hunting for a shiny Joltik. After that, no clue.


 
Unless you know what they look like, it's not really worth getting. Colour difference is not very noticeable.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 31, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> Shiny Ferroseed, now Ferrothorn...


 you do no realize how jelly i am.
you lucky dog, you.


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 31, 2011)

i got me a klink from trade and fully evolved it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Unless you know what they look like, it's not really worth getting. Colour difference is not very noticeable.


 Yeah, I know but still, I think it looks alot cooler. Probably a lot easier to hunt for too.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yeah, I know but still, I think it looks alot cooler. Probably a lot easier to hunt for too.


 
It's only my opinion. You don't have to listen to me. :3

I totally can't wait to get my shiny Emboar!


----------



## Fontana (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably put a combined amount of 1000 hours in my Pokemon adventures, still haven't seen one. Best thing I got was Pokerus. <_<


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2011)

Fontana said:


> Probably put a combined amount of 1000 hours in my Pokemon adventures, still haven't seen one. Best thing I got was Pokerus. <_<


 
Well you suck,


----------



## rafren (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a Shiny Rufflet. Shiny Birds ftw.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I had. I haven't got any like AT ALL. D:


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 5, 2011)

YES

YES

Obtained free shiny Lv 100 Spiritomb from trade glitch, and traded for a shiny Nidoking.

MOAR SHINIES PLEASE


----------

